
UCDavis researcher, suspected spying, hiding in consulate now in custody - 737min
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Chinese-researcher-charged-with-fraud-taken-into-15432523.php
======
tmabraham
I am very curious to know what lab she worked in, but there is no trace of her
(apart from these stories) that I can find on the internet. She was in the lab
for ~6 months, so it's unlikely that any of her research is published yet.

~~~
737min
Not all research results in a publication, especially if the postdoc’s goal is
espionage instead of academic credibility..

------
gruez
>Agents have said they believe Tang sought refuge at the consulate after they
interviewed her at her home in Davis on June 20.

So did the consulate give her up, or did she turn herself in?

~~~
737min
Exactly- it’s unclear why this is not reported..

